# RapidLED Q for 29G Biocube light upgrade



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi, I was thinking of upgrading my lighting in my 29G biocube to LEDs and thought rapidLED would be a good retrofit since I can keep using the canopy.

My question is this:

they offer a dimmable & non-dimmable variation. Would the non-dimmable be too bright of a light for the tank? I assume I want dimmable.

In the event that dimmable is the way to go, what product exactly do i need to add to their kit to make it dimmable.

http://www.rapidled.com/solderless-biocube-29-dimmable-retrofit-kit/

and what driver type? Driver Type: D (1-10V analog) P (PWM)

I am hoping someone on here went through the process and can answer from their experience!

thanks!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

you def want the dimmable kit  As for the driver selection I will let more knowledgeable members offer their opinion.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The dimming has to do with the driver. When you buy the upgrade kit it should come with a potentiometer to attach for the adjustments. Although I think they have digital dimmers now but I could be wrong.

Just checked and here it is
http://www.rapidled.com/ddc-02-pwm-controller/


----------

